# Edit Lr5.6 image in Ps CS4, Filter/Pixelate greyed out....why?



## fotobits (Sep 21, 2014)

I wanted to pixelate part of an image processed in Lr5.6.  Editing the image in PsCS4 and the Pixelate command in Filter was greyed out.

This seemed to be the case for all file types and for specifying both a PSD and Tif saved file types.

I had to carry out the pixelate action by opening the file in Ps and then importing into Lr.

Why was the command greyed out and is there a remedy?

Regards......


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2014)

I no longer have CS4 installed, but try going to Image menu > Mode and change it to 8 bit and then see if it works.


----------



## fotobits (Sep 21, 2014)

fotobits said:


> I wanted to pixelate part of an image processed in Lr5.6.  Editing the image in PsCS4 and the Pixelate command in Filter was greyed out.
> 
> This seemed to be the case for all file types and for specifying both a PSD and Tif saved file types.
> 
> ...



Oh, I've got it!  Some PsCS4 edit actions, this includes Pixelate, are only available for 8-bit images.  I specify the images to be edited as 16-bit!

Eureka!

Regards.....


----------



## fotobits (Sep 21, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I no longer have CS4 installed, but try going to Image menu > Mode and change it to 8 bit and then see if it works.



Thank you very much, Victoria.  As usual, you're 100% correct!

Regards....


----------

